# what year 240sx is the best?



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

im planning on selling my sentra and getting a 240sx. one of my friends told me that 91 is the best year. is it any different than the other years? and i saw a 2000 240sx for like $2000, is that a bad year? are the newer ones slower?

thanks,
scott


----------



## 88b12e16s (Apr 9, 2005)

As far as I know there are no year 2000s. I think last year is 98. Get an s13, better looking.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

88b12e16s said:


> As far as I know there are no year 2000s. I think last year is 98. Get an s13, better looking.


hmmm. there was one on cars.yahoo.com that said it was a 2000.


----------



## UP240SX (Aug 19, 2005)

got a link to it? I'm just curious what someone is trying to pass off as a MY2000 240SX since the S14 died in 98...

I think the '91s are the best, if you are thinking stock from the box. Slightly hotter (and i mean just slightly) cams than '92-'98, and better lookin' than the pig-nose '89-'90. And yet it still has the sleek look that I love about the S13s.

Of course I suppose i'm also slightly biased...


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

UP240SX said:


> got a link to it? I'm just curious what someone is trying to pass off as a MY2000 240SX since the S14 died in 98...


http://used-cars.autos.yahoo.com/us...0JnZ0eXBlPWF1dG9zJm1rPU5pc3NhbiZtbz0yNDBTWA--


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

callMeYourKiller said:


> http://used-cars.autos.yahoo.com/us...0JnZ0eXBlPWF1dG9zJm1rPU5pc3NhbiZtbz0yNDBTWA--





Comments:

1990 Nissan 240SX, very clean interior, 5-speed trans, air cond., very good MPG, $2150, 630-745-9488


i took that from the listing


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

kilty_0 said:


> Comments:
> 
> 1990 Nissan 240SX, very clean interior, 5-speed trans, air cond., very good MPG, $2150, 630-745-9488
> 
> ...



ohh. it says the year is 2000 in the other part. i wasnt paying enough attention.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

i think 93 coupe is probally the best year or any s13, or s15.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

UP240SX said:


> got a link to it? I'm just curious what someone is trying to pass off as a MY2000 240SX since the S14 died in 98...
> 
> I think the '91s are the best, if you are thinking stock from the box. Slightly hotter (and i mean just slightly) cams than '92-'98, and better lookin' than the pig-nose '89-'90. And yet it still has the sleek look that I love about the S13s.
> 
> Of course I suppose i'm also slightly biased...



mmm your wrong......since 91-92 have the same cams....


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yup,the s13 is the best one mainly cuz' it's lighter.Thats what I read.I dont know the actuall weight but,that should be easy to find.I preffer the looks of the s15.It just depends on what u will be using it for looks or performance.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

s13's look way hotter than s14. yes the 91 had slightly better cams but its virtually un noticable. just find a well kept s13. years 89-93


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Strange1 said:


> Yup,the s13 is the best one mainly cuz' it's lighter.Thats what I read.I dont know the actuall weight but,that should be easy to find.I preffer the looks of the s15.It just depends on what u will be using it for looks or performance.


The s13 is lighter then the s14 But only by like 180lbs. I have a 1993 s13 but am going to sell it for a s14, the s14's look like a little better and provide the same peformance without as much understeer. Anyway, Both cars are nice, it all depends on what you want to do.. if you want to race all the time then go for the s13 but if you wan't something to drive on the weekends and everyday cruising then buy the s14...


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

ive only owned 92 S13's. same cams as the 91, but the car usually has less miles on it. Id get a 93 if I could find a saphire blue SE hatchback. I love that color.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I personally like the 89-90 (Pig Nose) but thats me, and I pretty much would take any year 240 based off style alone.

If I where to buy a new 240 what i would look for would depend on 2 things. One is how often i would be driving, and what kind of driving i would be doing.
For a car to drive to work, and race on the weekend i would take the cheaper but still solid S13. If it was a car for around town driving i would rather have the newest car i could get so 97 or 98.

If i where to get the S13 i would get the coupe base off slightly lower weight, slightly better weight split, and slightly stiffer chase then compared to the hatch. Dont get me wrong i love my hatch, but i also own a 93 coupe base model that will become the car that gets modded because it is a better base (at lest for me) to begin with.

So my recommendation is get what you light and can afford


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

I have a 91 240sx, And i love the S13 chassis and just the plain looks of it are great. You can mount aftermarket fog lamps real easy and they look real nice. Considering if you can find a real well kept car.. Mine was in prestine condition, and all trouble areas were properly fixed before i purchased so I am real happy with my car. Make sure the rad and cooling system is good cus without that your screwed. Mine was solid. I paid 3500 dollars canadian for it. now consider this its got 313,000 original miles on this engine and tranny, and it runs like a dream. So if you go with an S13, make sure its well maintained and be willing to put the time and money into it and it'll last you like you wouldnt believe! Cheers man and keep on driving.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

The S13 is definitely lighter and better looking. However, if you are looking for which one is a better car for drift, go with the S14, because the weight distribution is much more even over the middle of the body and that is what you want when drifting. I definitely like the coupe S13's though. I like them better than the hatch's because not as many people have coupe's as do those with hatch's. I have one of both and I like the coupe much better. The 91-94 S13's are the best though because the front end isn't ugly as garbage. OK, the 89-90's aren't that bad, but seriously the 91-94 looks much better.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Amen brother!


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

If you want to get really finicky the suspension geometry on the S14 is corrected slightly over the S13. Less anti squat.

Get what you like the looks of and can afford though. Either will perform just fine with a few parts thrown at it.=)


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

how many miles can i expect to get out of a 240sx.
i was looking at the 300zx's also but they dont have back seats do they?


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

how can i put this.... My car is running great at 313,000 Km.. with some maintanence thses cars will last man!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

i WOULD SAY THIS IS A HIGHLY OPINIONATED QUESTION. IT ALL DEPENDS ON WHAT SWAP YOUR DOIN OR IF YOU GONNA KEEP THE ORIGINAL MOTOR IN IT. I PERSONALLY HAVE A S13 BODY 240SX.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

callMeYourKiller said:


> how many miles can i expect to get out of a 240sx.
> i was looking at the 300zx's also but they dont have back seats do they?


I have a friend with a 240SX S13 with the original motor and it has 274,000 miles on it. So if you take care of it, YES it most definitely will last you quite a while. 

The 300ZX came in several trims, Coupe, T-Top, Convertible, And the ever rare Targa top, they did remember to make the 2+2 though. So if you can find a 2+2 you'll have a 300 with a back seat, but it's very cramped though. I'd go with the 300 if you can find a good one, but they are much more expensive in every area compared to the 240.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

im thinking about looking for a 300zx on ebay.
i think i could get one for pretty cheap.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/JN1R...4570534341QQcategoryZ6398QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

that one didnt meet the reserve but i think i could find one that doesnt have a reserve and get it for pretty cheap. has anyone else ever bought a car off ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Nice...4570296636QQcategoryZ6396QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

that 240 is pretty nice too.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

From what I have been told S13's are lighter then the S14's, Personal preference for a 240SX is by individual taste as there is no "best" model designated by Nissan. If I was to choose I would get a coupe 91-94 S13 with a KA24D (dualcam motor), a 5spd manual trans, and LSD.


----------



## rollhard (Aug 23, 2005)

they are all good platforms. I think nissan did a great job designing the s13, s14 and s15. i would suggest to try driving the s13 and s14. See what you like better. As far as looks, its all on preference. personally, i like the s13 and the s14 97-98 because of the headlights. drive them both before deciding which to do with! = )


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

How comes no one likes the Zenki? i think its a nice understated style. Except the taillights, they UUglee!


----------



## nismoprjct240 (Aug 24, 2005)

callMeYourKiller said:


> how many miles can i expect to get out of a 240sx.
> i was looking at the 300zx's also but they dont have back seats do they?


If the 300zx is a 2+2 it has a back seat...I have 200,000+ on my 93 hatch and it still runs strong til bout amonth ago..the engine still runs really strong but I have to figure out whats causing the idle prob....I would agree with an earlier post about 93 being the best year....For the stock motor....I havent seen a 240 that is stock run like mine does...I beat an S13 with sr swap but no front mount and stoc boost but still turbo....and MR2 turbo...A mecury Capri XR2 turbo...and all i have is a custom made CAI w/conefilter and a glass pack muffler


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nismoprjct240 said:


> If the 300zx is a 2+2 it has a back seat...I have 200,000+ on my 93 hatch and it still runs strong til bout amonth ago..the engine still runs really strong but I have to figure out whats causing the idle prob....I would agree with an earlier post about 93 being the best year....For the stock motor....I havent seen a 240 that is stock run like mine does...I beat an S13 with sr swap but no front mount and stoc boost but still turbo....and MR2 turbo...A mecury Capri XR2 turbo...and all i have is a custom made CAI w/conefilter and a glass pack muffler



sorry dude but i dont belive you at all.... with those mods you cant NOTHING to a bone stock SR....MR2 TURBO? no way man.....My 92 is in perfect conditions runs strong, i have all the basic bolt ons (I/E/H, clutch) and trust me i would not dare say i can beat a stock SR :loser:


----------



## rollhard (Aug 23, 2005)

nismoprjct240 said:


> If the 300zx is a 2+2 it has a back seat...I have 200,000+ on my 93 hatch and it still runs strong til bout amonth ago..the engine still runs really strong but I have to figure out whats causing the idle prob....I would agree with an earlier post about 93 being the best year....For the stock motor....I havent seen a 240 that is stock run like mine does...I beat an S13 with sr swap but no front mount and stoc boost but still turbo....and MR2 turbo...A mecury Capri XR2 turbo...and all i have is a custom made CAI w/conefilter and a glass pack muffler


Thats extremely hard to believe. Before sr swap the best i did in the KA s13 was 15.6 and that was VERY good. A good driver with sr powered 240 with no other mods (although most people do atleast intake, dp, exhaust) will do mid to low 14s. I ran 13.6 with my mr2 with intake, afc, exhaust, avcr. Were any of those cars you raced parked?


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> what year 240sx is the best?


Whatever one YOU like best! :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

rollhard said:


> Thats extremely hard to believe. Before sr swap the best i did in the KA s13 was 15.6 and that was VERY good. A good driver with sr powered 240 with no other mods (although most people do atleast intake, dp, exhaust) will do mid to low 14s. I ran 13.6 with my mr2 with intake, afc, exhaust, avcr. Were any of those cars you raced parked?



Shit i got:

Timing at 22
Injen intake
Apexi N1 exhaust with straight piping at 2.5"
Hot Shot Header
Level 3 racing/street clutch
NGK iridiuam IX plugs
VLSD

and i dont think i can break to the 14's with that (live on sea level) never actually gone to a track but......thats just my opinion


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

rollhard said:


> Were any of those cars you raced parked?


LMAO!!! That's some funny shit. My buddy let me borrow his 92 KA with Intake, Exhaust, Header, Stage 2 Clutch, Fuel system upgrades (Injectors, Walbro fuel pump, Plugs, wires), APexi Ignition Coil, and Tein Drag AutoX suspension setup, and I raced my friend's stock SR, and I got walked by about 4 car lengths. I highly doubt that a stock S13 KA will even hold a candle to the stock SR. :bs:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

afroeman said:


> LMAO!!! That's some funny shit. My buddy let me borrow his 92 KA with Intake, Exhaust, Header, Stage 2 Clutch, Fuel system upgrades (Injectors, Walbro fuel pump, Plugs, wires), APexi Ignition Coil, and Tein Drag AutoX suspension setup, and I raced my friend's stock SR, and I got walked by about 4 car lengths. I highly doubt that a stock S13 KA will even hold a candle to the stock SR. :bs:


Thank you for also not being fooled by that little boy's comment.


----------



## nismoprjct240 (Aug 24, 2005)

Loki said:


> sorry dude but i dont belive you at all.... with those mods you cant NOTHING to a bone stock SR....MR2 TURBO? no way man.....My 92 is in perfect conditions runs strong, i have all the basic bolt ons (I/E/H, clutch) and trust me i would not dare say i can beat a stock SR :loser:


Well I'm not one to embelish my stories cuz I dont think my car is fast and shouldnt be fast at all until i get the swap...But i put it on my son....That i beat at stock SR cuz he stopped me to check for swap and/or NOS and found a stock KA with a custom CAI and muffler...And the MR2 might have been ragged out but it was turbo...I could hear it and seen the Turbo emblem on the back...maybe the SR driver had somthing to do with it...the car itself look ragged out n then i heard the BOV adn thought no it cant be turbo and when i beat him we stopped he asked what was done and I said nothing he made me pop my hood and I looked undre his and seen the SR and thought damn thats unreal....Then i got spanked by another on with SR by bout 100 CARS so It just may ahve been the driving but either way i still won...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nismoprjct240 said:


> Well I'm not one to embelish my stories cuz I dont think my car is fast and shouldnt be fast at all until i get the swap...But i put it on my son....That i beat at stock SR cuz he stopped me to check for swap and/or NOS and found a stock KA with a custom CAI and muffler...And the MR2 might have been ragged out but it was turbo...I could hear it and seen the Turbo emblem on the back...maybe the SR driver had somthing to do with it...the car itself look ragged out n then i heard the BOV adn thought no it cant be turbo and when i beat him we stopped he asked what was done and I said nothing he made me pop my hood and I looked undre his and seen the SR and thought damn thats unreal....Then i got spanked by another on with SR by bout 100 CARS so It just may ahve been the driving but either way i still won...



Im not the only one that doesnt get your story.....your talking about beating an engine that does easy high 13's....while your car stock would have about 155HP if BRAND new,....but lets see you ahve about 200k on the engine...compresion goes down and the engine wears out its a fact, no one with 200k miles on a KA would still have the fabric numbers being stock.....

Stock S13 does about 16.2 maybe 15.8 (91-92, cams) so even with your mods.....and your engiene being old....i dont think you can go below 15.5 on your current set-up. Trust me....my car is also N/A strong ass motor, havent lost to any other S13-S14 with my same mods.....driver has a lot to do as well, but there will be no miracle that will help you beat an SR20...unless the guy didnt push the car AT ALL or was busy with his GF while you waited for the green light.....

Just facts bro....dont take it as a flame.


----------



## qck240 (Aug 27, 2005)

88b12e16s said:


> As far as I know there are no year 2000s. I think last year is 98. Get an s13, better looking.


The S15 is the last of a dying breed. Born only for a brief period, 1999-2002, it became the most beautiful of all.

Get the s13 that is the best balanced and rarest of the bread. I love my pigs


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

qck240 said:


> The S15 is the last of a dying breed. Born only for a brief period, 1999-2002, it became the most beautiful of all.
> 
> Get the s13 that is the best balanced and rarest of the bread. I love my pigs


I have heard talk of the S16 coming about to Japan and then the States only a year later. Supposed to be here by 2008 or 2009. I'm not sure of the actuality of this hearing but has anyone else heard anything like this. I don't think it's actually the Silvia per se, but it is a smaller Rear Drive car that Nissan is supposedly releasing in the near future. Thoughts, comments, anyone??


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea ive heard the same thing from people working at the Nissan plant in smyrna,tn(not too far away from my home). They were saying that it may carry the 240SX name again.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

That would be sweet, Theres hardly any RWD imports ever made, now days its fwd + awd...

s14(1998) Curb Weight: 2862 lbs. 
s14(1995) Curb Weight: 2753 lbs. 
s13(1991) Curb Weight: 2657 lbs. 
s13(1993) Curb Weight: 2772 lbs. 
s13(1992) Curb Weight: 2699 lbs

all that is from edmunds.com so that basically solves the whole "weight issue"
bet you didnt think a 1995se weighed less than a 93se. IMO if you have the money I would go for the lower mileage newer and better looking 97-98 body. I got a deal i couldnt resist 3.5 years ago on a 95 with 77k sunroof, power everything for 3800 in excellent condition. if your tight on funds i would stick with the 91-92. All in all you cant go wrong with w/e your choice you decide


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

crazy2002mexican said:


> That would be sweet, Theres hardly any RWD imports ever made, now days its fwd + awd...
> 
> s14(1998) Curb Weight: 2862 lbs.
> s14(1995) Curb Weight: 2753 lbs.
> ...



nice info Paisano :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprjct240 (Aug 24, 2005)

Loki said:


> Im not the only one that doesnt get your story.....your talking about beating an engine that does easy high 13's....while your car stock would have about 155HP if BRAND new,....but lets see you ahve about 200k on the engine...compresion goes down and the engine wears out its a fact, no one with 200k miles on a KA would still have the fabric numbers being stock.....
> 
> Stock S13 does about 16.2 maybe 15.8 (91-92, cams) so even with your mods.....and your engiene being old....i dont think you can go below 15.5 on your current set-up. Trust me....my car is also N/A strong ass motor, havent lost to any other S13-S14 with my same mods.....driver has a lot to do as well, but there will be no miracle that will help you beat an SR20...unless the guy didnt push the car AT ALL or was busy with his GF while you waited for the green light.....
> 
> Just facts bro....dont take it as a flame.


Oh I wasnt taking it as a flame...or I would have seen the BS flag Im sure lol....I'm just saying I understand its factually untrue...But stranger things have happened...Like I said maybe he couldnt drive, maybe he ragged it out...But all I was saying is that it really happened...I REV on turbo 240's just to see my doors get blown...But this day I just happened to beat a 240 and then I found out it had the SR and it blew me away...I was complelty stoked...But Its the only turbo 240 I've beaten...Then the tranny blew out and it sat for 4 months and now i cant get it running the same at all


----------



## rollhard (Aug 23, 2005)

nismoprjct240 said:


> Oh I wasnt taking it as a flame...or I would have seen the BS flag Im sure lol....I'm just saying I understand its factually untrue...But stranger things have happened...Like I said maybe he couldnt drive, maybe he ragged it out...But all I was saying is that it really happened...I REV on turbo 240's just to see my doors get blown...But this day I just happened to beat a 240 and then I found out it had the SR and it blew me away...I was complelty stoked...But Its the only turbo 240 I've beaten...Then the tranny blew out and it sat for 4 months and now i cant get it running the same at all


Dont get me wrong, Im not flaming you or blasting you at all. You might have won,....whatever. I just dont want you to think that a stock let alone a modified Ka engine can beat those cars. Sure people say, "if i turbo my KA, i can make more than the 205hp stock HP of an SR". Ok, what if the SR had boost controller, intake, exhaust? Kiss the KA goodbye. Also, my mr2 turbo dynoed 232whp with intake, avcr, catback, afc and i ran 13.6. My best time is 11.9 with the 2, (of course now with more mods)... Also the turbo badge dont mean jack. There are plenty of guys with turbo badges. Honda guys are not the only ricers and look how many "type R"s are on the street. hehe


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

rollhard said:


> Dont get me wrong, Im not flaming you or blasting you at all. You might have won,....whatever. I just dont want you to think that a stock let alone a modified Ka engine can beat those cars. Sure people say, "if i turbo my KA, i can make more than the 205hp stock HP of an SR". Ok, what if the SR had boost controller, intake, exhaust? Kiss the KA goodbye. Also, my mr2 turbo dynoed 232whp with intake, avcr, catback, afc and i ran 13.6. My best time is 11.9 with the 2, (of course now with more mods)... Also the turbo badge dont mean jack. There are plenty of guys with turbo badges. Honda guys are not the only ricers and look how many "type R"s are on the street. hehe



Dont be too confident on a KA loosing easy to an SR......stock SR with a regular turbo kit for a KA....im guessing the KA would have better numbers....


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Loki said:


> Dont be too confident on a KA loosing easy to an SR......stock SR with a regular turbo kit for a KA....im guessing the KA would have better numbers....


Ya I heard the ka24 has better numbers.The sr20det is just easier to modify.Which is why its so popular.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Strange1 said:


> Ya I heard the ka24 has better numbers.The sr20det is just easier to modify.Which is why its so popular.



SR20 is more popular.....but the KA is getting there too......there is lots of aftermarket upgrades for the KA....check this out. http://www.phatka-t.com/projectcars.htm

Now tell me........you still think an sr is easier to modify? it all depends how much your willing to spend.....plus parts for the KA are as easy as the SR to find.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................... I cant even think of having that much power!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 170 feels like alot in this car!!!! Maybe I just havent driven alot of powerful cars but heck thats ALOT!!!! My goal in life has just officially changed!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

i odnt mean 2 be an ass but the S13's are turning into the new age civics!!!!!
i see them everywere and alot of them are rice:'(
i rarly see another zenki/kouki and if i do there usually stock or modded non-ricey


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

sorry for being a new to this whole scene, but one has to start somewhere! Anyways, I got a question..... what the heck do you mean when you refer to zenki/kouki ???? I am only slightly confused????


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> i odnt mean 2 be an ass but the S13's are turning into the new age civics!!!!!
> i see them everywere and alot of them are rice:'(
> i rarly see another zenki/kouki and if i do there usually stock or modded non-ricey





























Heres my car.......the list of the mods i posted it in this thread as well....dont you ever confuse S13 drivers as fucking rice civic boys.......and dont tell me there is something rice in my car.........and before you start......the S on the hood is for Silvia and my Girlfriends name (Steph)


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Jordy240 said:


> sorry for being a new to this whole scene, but one has to start somewhere! Anyways, I got a question..... what the heck do you mean when you refer to zenki/kouki ???? I am only slightly confused????



zenki = like first model made for s13 is 89-90
Kouki= last made on S13 is 91-94

for the S14 its 95-96 for Zenki
and 97-98 Kouki.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

To be EXTREMELY technical. we got the chuki models last. Those are the 91-94 models. Im not sure when the S13's in japan got the blacktop, but i assume it was 95. That i assume is when they were kouki's, which went all the way to 98 with the S14.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Dude, my car is alomost Identical... Excpet for the list of mods. LOL I like the fact you still got the stock wheels, me too. I dont care what anyone else says I think they look real cool. My car is the same colour too. a little more cream to it though. I really like the exhaust youve got on it. Kudos on a sweet car man. And if anybody calls these things rice????? then i say you dont know a Geo Metro from a Porsche!!!! then again your probably driving the "pimped" out Geo that runs a 15 second 1/4 mile..!! :loser: lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Jordy240 said:


> Dude, my car is alomost Identical... Excpet for the list of mods. LOL I like the fact you still got the stock wheels, me too. I dont care what anyone else says I think they look real cool. My car is the same colour too. a little more cream to it though. I really like the exhaust youve got on it. Kudos on a sweet car man. And if anybody calls these things rice????? then i say you dont know a Geo Metro from a Porsche!!!! then again your probably driving the "pimped" out Geo that runs a 15 second 1/4 mile..!! :loser: lol



THANKS....the exhaust is an Apexi N1, my car use to be the KG2 color, that is characol gray metalic (something like that)....it was very fucked up when i got it.......and painted it with the Silver Frost...like my old 1990 240sx.....I am gonna get new wheels but im not in a rush.....rather spend on suspension first.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Mines is practically bone stock , except for an exhaust(no idea what it is... on it when i got it) and I did a K&N Filter Charger, new plugs, wires and some little cosmetic mods. Hopefully these pics work















.... I especially like the fog lamps i installed, they look killer with the stock S13 styling and they were easy as pie to install. The K&N gives the engine a Nice boost in the sound depeartment and I added a security system, thats about it for now, Im not gona go real crazy on anything till i can source a new block and head for a rebuild as the car has 313,000 Km on it (kinda scary) Runs great though, but may not for long, I baby it though, which kinda sucks. Cus these engines are awesome for having some fun. the Super HICAS is real cool too, I like the VLSD alot too.Thanks for reading guys and have a good night.


----------



## nismoprjct240 (Aug 24, 2005)

rollhard said:


> Dont get me wrong, Im not flaming you or blasting you at all. You might have won,....whatever. I just dont want you to think that a stock let alone a modified Ka engine can beat those cars. Sure people say, "if i turbo my KA, i can make more than the 205hp stock HP of an SR". Ok, what if the SR had boost controller, intake, exhaust? Kiss the KA goodbye. Also, my mr2 turbo dynoed 232whp with intake, avcr, catback, afc and i ran 13.6. My best time is 11.9 with the 2, (of course now with more mods)... Also the turbo badge dont mean jack. There are plenty of guys with turbo badges. Honda guys are not the only ricers and look how many "type R"s are on the street. hehe



cool, I wasnt taking any of these as flames...I was just stating what happened....like i said I dont think I could beat another one just that one and the MR2 I pretty sure was stock...It was for sale and a buddy of mine was test driving it and we raced b4 he took it back... But like i said it coul have been the driver of the SR...I have been debating on whether to Turbo my KA or motor swap but im pretty sure i want the swap cuz i dont want to turbo a 200k mi motor


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Yea ive heard the same thing from people working at the Nissan plant in smyrna,tn(not too far away from my home). They were saying that it may carry the 240SX name again.


I doubt it there is no talk on the 240sx.U might live nearby but,I've been working for nissan for 5+years and as much as I would want a 240sx in the market i'ts not gonna happen.(an s16 would be awesome thou).


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Loki said:


> Heres my car.......the list of the mods i posted it in this thread as well....dont you ever confuse S13 drivers as fucking rice civic boys.......and dont tell me there is something rice in my car.........and before you start......the S on the hood is for Silvia and my Girlfriends name (Steph)


sum ppl are just 2 defensive...
lemme start off by nice ride... very clean
and then lemme say this...
did i call u a ricer???
did i say EVERY S13 owner was a fucking civic boy???
no.....
i said ALOT (meaning anywere from 1-09875476854769548 it doesnt matter) of them in MIAMI are rice... 
now i know if u know but 2F2F wuz filmed here and rice is more of an epidemic down here than AIDS is in Africa (god plz forgive me for I did not mean that and i am sry) 
So ricers get there hands on any cheap car they can and the S13 isnt exacly a ferrari and its also common... 
An example...
i just picked my car up 2day from the shop for sum repairs and there was a zenki with an ugly ass body kit.....
I waited and the mechanic told me did u see that other 240 its turbo..
REALLY! lol i talked 2 the other mechanic for a little who owned it and he said he bought the car like that and re-built the KA and cant wait 2 get rid of the body kit...
Then a guy i know bought an S13 and it now has a body kit... a nice APC aluminum wing (maaad downforce yo!) and and sum brand of rims iv nvr heard of....
just 2 silly examples i can think of... i know they dont mean shit but i dunno i saw the Turbo zenki 2day and it wuz very sick under the hood


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Strange1 said:


> I doubt it there is no talk on the 240sx.U might live nearby but,I've been working for nissan for 5+years and as much as I would want a 240sx in the market i'ts not gonna happen.(an s16 would be awesome thou).


Im just saying what my cousin mentioned to me. He works at the plant in the Altima line. he said that there was some car they were testing there that was small and rwd. As for the 240SX name, its just rumor talk at the plant. Like you said, it probably isnt true.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

High-OCtane


Thanks.....i got too carried away maybe, i just get pissed off when another 240 pulls over and starts talking like an idiot about the SR20 and JDM is da shiet yo!!!..if i drift, if i do togue....im like WTF? STFU now..... i hate both F&F movies i really hate them......rather wait for the Initial D Movie (real life)

No offense to asian ppl here but...most of the ppl that are all crazzy like i said abouve are asians.....all the asian S13 owners ive met (many trust me lived in California) are like that....im NOT saying ALL, so when they see me they think i do the same as them, ofcourse i just tell them i dont like there style straight up, and im not interested in joining there JDM DRIFTA team or some crazzy shitty names they come up with...............


Pissing me off that a lot of RICe honda boys (not all Honda's are rice) are getting there hands on 240's and also very young kids that are fucking stupid drifting on stock suspension!!!! OMG im pissed now......gonna go get me a CORONA......


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

its kinda funny....
ever since i got back from japan.... besides teh obvious ford probes (shit theres a lot of them) theres a LOT of thunderbirds around here... at a distance... its liek "oh, hey, cool, an S14... can i tell what mods it has just by listening? ... it looks stock on the outside... must be a sleeper... hmm.. closer... no sound.... whats going on... oh. ... its that fucking CHICKEN on in .... another ford.. not an s14.. *sniff* ..

i have seen 2 around here tho... theres one stock looking one, and one with hood pins

then again (besides mine) theres 3 s13s around here... one is a hatchback, metallic blue, with a body kit... looks clean and sounds nice (ill try to get a pic sometime)
then theres a pretty stock looking one, hatchback.
and the last one is part white, part grey primer, with a janky exhaust... its probably just a muffler on a stock exhaust (it sounds like ass, and the muffler is about as thick as my exhaust pipe) ... and from how far it pulled when he floored it, id say little to no actual power mods ... and it rolled on a corner.. so probably no suspension

but then again, some people buy cars just to get around... and some people dont have much money to put into their cars... so i try not to hate on anyone .... unless the car is really, purposfully ugly or ricey


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Loki said:


> Heres my car.......the list of the mods i posted it in this thread as well....dont you ever confuse S13 drivers as fucking rice civic boys.......and dont tell me there is something rice in my car.........and before you start......the S on the hood is for Silvia and my Girlfriends name (Steph)


Relax.......I like your car.I'ts not riced out.(If it was I would'nt like it).By the way how did u post ur picture on here.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, how did you post your picures on here?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

use ['img]URL of picture['/img] with out the ' mark

Or just click the reply it has a nice little button to help you with the code


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

joerc240sx said:


> use ['img]URL of picture['/img] with out the ' mark
> 
> Or just click the reply it has a nice little button to help you with the code



yeah what he said. :thumbup:


----------



## Josef (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, i'm new to the forum, but i'll post that soon, just wanted to say everything i know about 240's off my head. 

*The 91-92 are slightly better then the 93 becasue of the slightly more agressive came (aimed more for high end, i think the 93 cam is more low end and ges a little more gas millage, though not sure)
*I've always heard that the S14 95+ (i think) has a lot better weight distribution
*Wow, well i guess thats all i have of my head though i've always heard the S14 is a better choice plus its newer.

As for me i have a 93' super hicas hatch(vlsd, 4 wheel steering, alumini wheels, basicly all the possible options)


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

joerc240sx said:


> use ['img]URL of picture['/img] with out the ' mark
> 
> Or just click the reply it has a nice little button to help you with the code


Thanx got it man.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

That 240 is pretty nice actually. I'm not big on silver cars but that looks very clean.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

afroeman said:


> That 240 is pretty nice actually. I'm not big on silver cars but that looks very clean.


thanks and i plan on keeping it that way.....ofcourse get some 17" rims later on, and keep it sleeper......with a nice...... KA-T


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Loki said:


> thanks and i plan on keeping it that way.....ofcourse get some 17" rims later on, and keep it sleeper......with a nice...... KA-T


Very nice. Just don't get some fugly ass chrome 17's. Get some black or Gunmetal rims, that would look freakin sweet. Way to go with the KA-T too.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

afroeman said:


> Very nice. Just don't get some fugly ass chrome 17's. Get some black or Gunmetal rims, that would look freakin sweet. Way to go with the KA-T too.


i saw this 17" Enkei i liked very much and are kinda light...so thats what i want...nice looking BUT....LIGHT!!! and the color would be either gunmetal or the same color as my stock.


----------

